# 2 reds and 2 snapper in Big Lagoon



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Decided to hit up one of my spots in Big Lagoon this evening, and it couldn't have gone too much better. 

I got there around 5:00 and by 5:30 I had a 26 5/8" redfish in the cooler. Redfish were literally everywhere. Every time I walked a bait out, I would spook schools of redfish. I even saw flipper bust on a school of reds! It was crazy to see the fish that we typically see busting bait get busted. It was amazing to watch. Flipper tore them up.

I also had a redfish jump out of the water and threw the hook. I was kinda bummed about that because it was a few minutes in to the fight.

At one point I had a fish take my bait before I could walk back in, twice in a row on the same trip, only to lose both fish. 

I ended up catching another redfish. This one was 23". I'll take it every day.

After the second red, I started focusing on grey snapper. The bite was pretty hot. Ended up landing two right at 17". Lost/missed a few others. Right at 9:00, I had something take me straight to the structure and break me off. I assume it was with a hoss grey snapper or a gag. I wasn't willing to take a chance on it being a shark, so I left the fish biting. When I got home, I inspected what was left of the leader. Definitely not a shark.


----------



## ryanwisco (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey man! I was out wade fishing the 'goon around the same time. You're spot on about the reds :whistling: I wasn't able to hook up with any of 'em but I did have success with some trout. Tide was great and the current was strong. Lots of baitfish activity made for a fun evening. Where you fishing from a yak or a boat?

Edit: Took this guy at about 7:30. He was swimming in the frying pan by 9


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

ryanwisco said:


> Hey man! I was out wade fishing the 'goon around the same time. You're spot on about the reds :whistling: I wasn't able to hook up with any of 'em but I did have success with some trout. Tide was great and the current was strong. Lots of baitfish activity made for a fun evening. Where you fishing from a yak or a boat?
> 
> Edit: Took this guy at about 7:30. He was swimming in the frying pan by 9
> 
> ...


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Very nice trout by the way!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandwich time ! Way to go !


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

What did you use for bait on black snapper?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah what kinda bait


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job catching dinner, sounds like you were definitely tuned in!!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like some good eating!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

RandyGuy said:


> What did you use for bait on black snapper?


Small LIVE pinfish on what I call a "double drop" rig. It's kind of like a pomp rig but without the yellow things.

They wouldn't touch anything that wasn't alive.

I will say that I prefer mojarra for these napper though. They always get eaten. I just haven't been able to catch any.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

These are my favorite grey snapper bait.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I catch those in my net all the time I will try them today at Sikes.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

RandyGuy said:


> I catch those in my net all the time I will try them today at Sikes.


Drop some down at Sikes!! I always catch snapper with them. You don't want them longer than 3" or so. You want them to be bite size for the snapper or they will rip the bait off of your hook piece by piece. You want them to eat it all in one bite.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

RandyGuy said:


> I catch those in my net all the time I will try them today at Sikes.


Also, I have noticed that grey snapper are MUCH more active at night than during the day.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Try snipping off the spiny fins on top and bottom...I always get more bites when I remove the spines..on any sized pinfish


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> Try snipping off the spiny fins on top and bottom...I always get more bites when I remove the spines..on any sized pinfish


So, I should cut all of the spines off of a pinfish?


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Or should I trim them?


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I use either bait scissors or cutters on my pliers. ..it also gets the injured scent into the water...plus makes them swim as an injured fish...all these things predators look for...even on land
And the bigger pin fish cut off thier tail fin so they bleed well


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I've never waded Big Lagoon side, just the Johnsons side. if you ever want any company out there just hollar man


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Where is there structure at Big Lagoon? do glass minnows make good snapper bait?


----------



## Jayshobbies (May 7, 2015)

Would also like some info on structure or a near decent area in big lagoon. Jus got back into it and have been tryin to chase pomps for the last three days in the perdido area with no luck. Live 5min from big lagoon, never fished it but would to know any area that would be good to wade out in out there. Nice catches btw!


----------

